# Greenhouses



## Duck Slipper (Mar 14, 2018)

There are many successful growers on here on windowsills and under lights, as Tom Reddick's chronicles prove. I am currently growing orchids on a windowsill and under lights since 1998.
I think it would be fascinating and aspiring to see pics of the exterior and interior of enthusiasts greenhouses. Dimensions also, what size greenhouse and brand, how was it installed, self built? What kind of heat, how is it cooled. Summer times here in Kentucky are pretty warm. Shading? Benches? R/O water,cistern/rainwater, city water? I think this would be an interesting topic for many enthusiasts. Thanks, Duck


----------



## blondie (Mar 15, 2018)

I have been growing in a greenhouse for fifteen years, I never intended to have the greenhouse for growing orchids. I use to grow in the house for about three years and then finally decided I cant keep going on like this. So the collection moved in to the greenhouse. 

The greenhouse is an Elite Greenhouse, 8X10 we built it our selfs, it sit's on a slab base all 2by2 slabs and then four 2by2 slab path with a shape of grave in the middle, under the once side of the bench has got all my old house plants growing under then bench. 




The greenhouse is heavily insulated to help with the cost of heating, I heat by a 3kw electric heater and have 3kw Propane heater as a stand by if the electric cuts out. 

I use a green shade netting, in the summer two layes one on the inside and one on the outside. With the vents and netting is a enough to keep it cool in the summer, in the UK we dont get many hot days but if we do I have a fan just in case. 

75% of my benching is wooden two teir, and one metal with wooden slats. Most of my benching has been hand made and built in the greenhouse. I have two old plase kitchen bins, that hold rain water from the outside butts (they are just for the Phrags). I have another water but in the greenhouse that is filled with, tap water each week this waters the entier greenhouse. 


 

I dont really have any outdoor pic of the greenhouse really but the back of the, greenhouse has all shrubs growing up it. One side dose have some shrubs and there is one tree as well that casts a little shade but not much.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks Blondie and excellent job. For those of us that are planning on a greenhouse input such as this is a big help.


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2018)

I have a 12' x 28' greenhouse (no pics sorry) that is self-built. Two 220
electric heaters mounted very high on each end. Three 8' benches, one on
wheels and three step benches. Two 52" ceiling fans run 24/7 and a couple
of smaller fans aimed at the Phrags. also 24/7. Two shutters on the front of the greenhouse and one big exhaust fan in the back. Broom roughed concrete floor and 36" wainscotting...lots of insulation. Be my guest and
come visit. Since I live in the woods, I have three LED light fixtures to compensate for all the trees.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 17, 2018)

abax said:


> I have a 12' x 28' greenhouse (no pics sorry) that is self-built. Two 220
> electric heaters mounted very high on each end. Three 8' benches, one on
> wheels and three step benches. Two 52" ceiling fans run 24/7 and a couple
> of smaller fans aimed at the Phrags. also 24/7. Two shutters on the front of the greenhouse and one big exhaust fan in the back. Broom roughed concrete floor and 36" wainscotting...lots of insulation. Be my guest and
> come visit. Since I live in the woods, I have three LED light fixtures to compensate for all the trees.


Thanks Abax,
Just curious, was this 12x28 purchased as a kit? Exterior is poly? Plastic? Glass?


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2018)

No, I designed it and my husband (who is an mechanical engineer) and I built
it ourselves and everything in it. It's hard to explain, part of it is fiberglass and
part of it is greenhouse plastic in layers for dead air space.

If you want to look at excellent kits, try GothicArch Greenhouses. They have
decent prices and design options. Polycarb is an excellent material and the
sheets are not especially expensive, but all the hardware to put one together
is very expensive.

If you're ever coming down I-75, we live about 5 miles off exit 29. I'd be
glad to show you how we designed and executed the greenhouse.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 17, 2018)

abax said:


> No, I designed it and my husband (who is an mechanical engineer) and I built
> it ourselves and everything in it. It's hard to explain, part of it is fiberglass and
> part of it is greenhouse plastic in layers for dead air space.
> 
> ...



Thank you Abax!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, there is a thread on here that documents Dot Potter's (SlipperFan) construction of her GH, a major feat. 



abax said:


> I have a 12' x 28' greenhouse (no pics sorry) that is self-built. Two 220 electric heaters mounted very high on each end. Broom roughed concrete floor and 36" wainscotting...lots of insulation. Be my guest and
> come visit.



Since heat rises, wouldn't it be better to have the heaters low and fans to circulate the heat?

BTW Blondie, it always looked bigger than 8 x 10 feet!


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2018)

NO, the ceiling fans distribute the heat quite well and very evenly.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 21, 2018)

Low electronic things would likely get water and dirt inside and rust/short out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Mar 21, 2018)

I installed a heater under a bench of my greenhouse in PA, blowing down the length of the bench on one side of the GH, in the same direction as the circulation fan above the bench. It was on concrete pavers to elevate it 4" off the floor, and I used some excess pieces of twinwall polycarbonate attached to the underside of the bench to keep water away.

It actually worked quite well, keeping the phalaenopsis at the far end of the bench toasty, while the rest of the volume was at a more moderate temperature.

The heater, by the way, was a separated combustion unit, so all of the air used, including that surrounding the control circuitry, was dry, outside air.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 26, 2018)

What kind of heat are most of people using for greenhouses? I am building a 16'x14'on an existing concrete pad. This is actually a lean to style on an existing metal building. I already have a 1000 gallon propane tank 10 yards away so I am putting in propane heat...anyone familiar with Southern Burner heaters, or forced air propane heaters. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## abax (Apr 26, 2018)

Amen, brother Charles, amen!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Hi, there is a thread on here that documents Dot Potter's (SlipperFan) construction of her GH, a major feat.



Here's that thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17927
Unfortunately, the photos won't show because Photobucket changed their policy from free membership to exorbitant costs, and I'm not there anymore. It would take forever to re-post them.


----------



## iwillard (May 5, 2018)

Duck Slipper said:


> What kind of heat are most of people using for greenhouses? I am building a 16'x14'on an existing concrete pad. This is actually a lean to style on an existing metal building. I already have a 1000 gallon propane tank 10 yards away so I am putting in propane heat...anyone familiar with Southern Burner heaters, or forced air propane heaters. Any input is greatly appreciated.



I've had a lean-to greenhouse in PA and now free-standing 36X16 greenhouse in coastal GA. Both are fitted with propane heaters (Modine) with electric heaters as a backup. After Hurricane Irma, we installed on demand generator. PA greenhouse heater required heater to be installed at the bottom due to cold weather but in GA, it is hung from the ceiling where we experience a month or two cooler (35F) nights.


----------

